# рубаха vs рубашка



## Tower of Babel

Is there a difference between "рубаха" and "рубашка"?  Some dictionaries list these words as synonyms, but when I search for pictures on the web, рубаха appears to be the traditional Slavic garment with embroidery, while рубашка shows a wide variety of shirts of all styles.


----------



## Awwal12

Basically  true, "рубашка" is a generic term for shirts (especially modern ones), while рубаха sounds kind of historical.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Рубашка - _нейтральное слово, обозначающее предмет одежды. _Рубаха _- более узкое понятие - грубая рубашка, также рубашка простого покроя.


----------



## Tower of Babel

Thanks for the answers!

I am also wondering about these types of clothing – 

Could a футболка be considered a type of рубашка?​Could a вышиванка (мужская) be considered a type of рубаха?​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Нет, футболка и рубашка - разные вещи. У рубашки есть воротник и пуговицы, у футболки - нет.

Вышиванка предполагает вышивку, а рубаха - одежда простая, рабочая.


----------



## Vovan

I always say "рубаха" when speaking about a male's shirt. For me, "рубашка" is diminutive, and I would mainly use it when referring to a woman's or child's shirt. 

The Shorter Academic Dictionary of Russian lists "рубаха" as a full synonym of "рубашка" in the meaning discussed, and it doesn't mention any stylistic difference between the two.

P. S. I fully understand where the other members are coming from, though.


----------



## Tower of Babel

@Vovan Do you still make a distinction between "рубашка" and "блузка" then?


----------



## Vovan

Tower of Babel said:


> Do you still make a distinction between "рубашка" and "блузка" then?


I guess I do (but I wouldn't bet on that - I'm not an expert! ). 

A woman's shirt ("*рубашка*") is much like a male's one: it is rather classical in style (buttons and longer sleeves are present; the colour pattern tends to be simple and strict; natural fabric is preferred). 

A woman's blouse ("*блузка*") is more about fashion and art in all aspects (including: its size, shape(s), colour(s), type(s) of fabric, decorations, etc.).


----------



## nizzebro

In trade, there is such  name as 'рабочая блуза'  for both men's and women's - still, it is not used in casual speech; 'блузка' is a women's item only. - for a man, it is grate shame to wear it


----------



## Tower of Babel

From the perspective of someone who learned Russian as a foreign language…  Students learning Russian are taught the word "рубашка" very early (in the first few weeks), but I was never taught the word "рубаха".  I only discovered it by chance on the web!

My impression is that the word "рубаха" is used *much* less frequently than "рубашка".  For each instance of "рубаха", Google finds 110 times as many results for "рубашка" –

"рубаха" – About 1,250,000 results​"рубашка" – About 139,000,000 results​


----------



## Vovan

Yes, "рубаха" is found less frequently by Google Search, but in everyday life, the word can still be heard on a regular basis (which is well reflected in new novels, indirectly at least; see Google Books).

Frankly, up until today, I haven't given any thought to which word I would _write _in more or less formal contexts if I had to.


----------



## Tower of Babel

Interesting, yes I imagine that spoken vocabulary can differ in significant ways from written vocabulary, especially if different registers are compared.

Quite interesting to me to see older usage as well (for historical and cultural context) – 

Указ Петра I гласил: «Примирских людях чинить наказание – снять рубаху, бить батогами нещадно».​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> in everyday life, the word can still be heard on a regular basis


Не соглашусь. Возможно, вы и употребляете его в повседневной жизни, но это специфический случай. Для меня это слово носит или литературный, или эвфемистичный оттенок (когда говорящий намеренно употребляет неподходящее слово для обозначения предмета или действия с целью придать речи непринуждённый, неформальный характер, напр. _шузы_, говоря о _тапочках,_ или _рукавица,_ имея в виду _перчатку_).


----------



## Şafak

Я не говорю ни рубаха, ни вышиванка. Я не могу представить ни одной ежедневной ситуации, где я скажу одно из этих слов. 


Tower of Babel said:


> @Vovan Do you still make a distinction between "рубашка" and "блузка" then?


Конечно, две разные вещи. В английском языке вы же проводите то же самое разграничение между словами. 


Vovan said:


> I always say "рубаха" when speaking about a male's shirt. For me, "рубашка" is diminutive, and I would mainly use it when referring to a woman's or child's shirt.


Очень странно.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Возможно, вы и употребляете его в повседневной жизни, но это специфический случай.


At least I struggle to imagine someone calling a usual office shirt "рубаха", aside from the mentioned occasional cases of colloquial back-augmentation.
Рубаха is prototypically a long and loose-fitting shirt of the more traditional types, with a small simple collar, a vertical opening on the upper front side (sometimes moved a bit sideways - косоворо́тка) and potentially embroidered in various ways (вышива́нка is more like an Ukrainian term, though).


----------



## Vovan

Curiously enough, a foreign dictionary of Russian seems to reflect my spoken language preference:


> руба́х|а (-и) ж (разг) shirt
> Collins Russian Dictionary


----------



## GCRaistlin

Тут смотря что понимать под "разговорным". Вы можете сказать жене: _Ты куда мою рубаху дела? _Но, придя в магазин, вы едва ли скажете продавцу: _Я хочу купить рубаху._


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Вы можете сказать жене: _Ты куда мою рубаху дела? _


А _вы _можете, не имея при этом в виду какой-то особой экспрессии и т.п.? Ведь если так, то вы вполне допускаете использование "рубахи" как разговорного синонима "рубашки" - по крайней мере, в некоторых ситуациях общения.


----------



## nizzebro

Ну, в раздевалке цеха и на стройке, где народ попроще и помаскулинистей, я чаще слышал "рубаха". Правда, длинные рукава играют роль, наверное. Всё-таки все уменьшительные формы (в отношении одежды) так или иначе связаны с коротким размером чего-либо.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> А _вы _можете, не имея при этом в виду какой-то особой экспрессии и т.п.?


В разговоре с женой - да, потому что в нём позволительно употребить ненейтральное слово без особой на то причины. В разговоре с посторонним _рубаха_ вполне может вызвать удивлённый взгляд или, по меньшей мере, внутреннюю для себя отметку: "интересно человек говорит".



nizzebro said:


> в раздевалке цеха и на стройке, где народ попроще и помаскулинистей, я чаще слышал "рубаха".


Нужно учитывать, что _рубаха_ произнести проще, чем _рубашка: _звуков меньше, хотя и согласных. Поэтому в определённых условиях, упомянутых вами, если речь о предмете, который в принципе соответствует определению рубахи, его так и назовут. Но вне этих условий, как показывает практика, для большинства носителей эта экономия не перевешивает ненейтральности.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Нужно учитывать, что _рубаха_ произнести проще, чем _рубашка: _звуков меньше, хотя и согласных.


Ну, это кому как. У меня горлышко слабое, мне это полу-гортанное 'аху' кажется более энергоёмким.


----------



## Şafak

nizzebro said:


> Ну, это кому как. У меня горлышко слабое, мне это полу-гортанное 'аху' кажется более энергоёмким.


Быть не может. Я не эксперт в фонетике от слова совсем, но мне кажется очевидным, что "аха" сказать в тысячу раз легче, чем "ашка".


----------



## nizzebro

Ну прямо-таки в тысячу. На этой "х" надо на очень короткое время связки приглушить, и тут же идёт гласная снова. А у меня ещё и голос прокуренный и дребезжит в таких местах - из этого критерия исхожу, а не из количества согласных.  А вот на 'ш'  звук глушится полностью, потом от смычки 'к' оттолкнулся, оконечную гласную выдал - и дальше себе чирикай.


----------



## Şafak

nizzebro said:


> Ну прямо-таки в тысячу. На этой "х" надо на очень короткое время связки приглушить, и тут же идёт гласная снова. А у меня ещё и голос прокуренный и дребезжит в таких местах - из этого критерия исхожу, а не из количества согласных.  А вот на 'ш'  звук глушится полностью, потом от смычки 'к' оттолкнулся, оконечную гласную выдал - и дальше себе чирикай.


Не знаю, мне кажется такое объяснение очень сомнительным.


----------



## nizzebro

Фонетика, и её влияние на устойчивость употребления слов - вопрос очень субъективный и потому спорный.
У меня другой вопрос. Есть слово "феминитив". Я не знаю точный антоним к этому слову. Маскулитив? Маскулинитив?
В общем, я утверждаю, что "рубаха" - скрытый, латентный, так сказать,  маскулинитив.


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> В общем, я утверждаю, что "рубаха" - скрытый, латентный, так сказать, маскулинитив.








Для меня то, что слева (детская), только "рубашка", а то, что справа, скорее "рубаха". Не усматриваю оснований использовать (исторический) диминутив. Да, не традиционная "русская народная", но достаточно просторная, в брюки не заправляется и т.д. - чем не "рубаха"? 

В общем, частично соглашусь с общим направлением вашей мысли.


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> I struggle to imagine someone calling a usual office shirt "рубаха" <...>.


Also true, at least partially (it may depend on when, where and why we're talking about a shirt like that).


----------



## Tower of Babel

From the comments, it seems that рубаха and рубашка have rather different meanings, and it may be misleading to call them synonyms.  Yet, the word рубашка is formed in a regular way as a diminutive of рубаха, so theoretically both words have existed for the same length of time.

Note:  I don't know when diminutives emerged in the Russian language, so perhaps the word рубаха is even older than diminutives?  But let's at least imagine a time when "western" (European) clothing was still rare among the Russian population.

I quoted a use of the word "рубаха" by Peter I in post #12, so presumably the word "рубашка" also existed then.  But in that earlier time, I wonder if рубашка would simply have meant a *small* рубаха as in post #26, rather than any difference in *style*.


----------



## nizzebro

Tower of Babel said:


> But in that earlier time, I wonder if рубашка would simply have meant a *small* рубаха as in post #26, rather than any difference in *style*.


Well, size and style are connected things.  I'm pretty sure that рубашка came into use with  three-piece suits.


----------



## Tower of Babel

Aha, thanks @nizzebro.

But still, I was thinking that any Russian speaker of earlier times could easily form and use the word "рубашка" by the regular rules of creating diminutives (in fact, also the word "рубашечка").  So I thought that "рубашка" could have been in use before three-piece suits, but perhaps with a different emphasis in meaning.


----------



## Maroseika

Awwal12 said:


> Рубаха is prototypically a long and loose-fitting shirt of the more traditional types


By the way, this is precise description of the modern bedgown (ночная рубашка).


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> I'm pretty sure that рубашка came into use with three-piece suits.


Yes, it looks like the diminutive "рубашка" is either because of its size ("детская рубашка") or due to the fact it is meant to be worn as underwear (~"сорочка" and the like).



> *рубашка  *_- _сорочка, кошуля, тельница; одежда из числа белья, надеваемая под низ, на тело. _(Словарь Даля.)_



But at least as early as in the 19th century, the two words could be used interchangeably when referring to pieces of clothing that couldn't be easily classified by the traditional criteria:



_(Е. Н. Водовозова. Жизнь европейских народов. 1875.)_​​


----------



## TheGrowler

I would say, that if you take a Russian, point to a shirt and ask him (her) to name it, the word 'рубашка' would be his (her) first choice word. 'Рубаха' is pretty much the same thing, but keeping in mind that this words is sort of obsolete in the contemporary context, this word may be understood by many as referring to an old-fashioned (historical) shirt. But a lot depends on the context and personal preferences of the speaker. 

Though the word 'рубашка' can be interpreted as a diminutive derived from 'рубаха', I sort of feel it is not a true diminutive: it does not (necessarily) imply a small size. In fact, in the Russian language diminutives can have several functions. Apart from indicating a small size, a diminutive suffix may often be just a marker of a colloquial word. 'Табуретка' is not a small 'табурет', it is just a more colloquial equivalent word.

It might be interesting to note in addition to the above that if you go to a shop, choose a shirt and have a look at the tag, the word you most likely see on the tag would be 'сорочка'. Life is never too easy))


----------



## nizzebro

TheGrowler said:


> 'Табуретка' is not a small 'табурет',


Но увеличенного размера высокий предмет, вроде барного стула, вы скорее назовёте табуретом, правда ведь?
Всё дело в том, что в основном табуретки все примерно одного размера, потому кажется, что дело в разговорности.
Бутылка - это все равно "маленькая бутыль" - даже если именно такой маленький размер  для нас сегодня привычен.


----------



## TheGrowler

nizzebro said:


> Но увеличенного размера высокий предмет, вроде барного стула, вы скорее назовёте табуретом, правда ведь



Лично я барный стул табуретом бы не назвал)) 

На мой взгляд, хорошим тестом может служить сочетание "огромная табуретка" - звучит совершенно нормально, несмотря на то, что формально здесь можно усмотреть противоречие. Впрочем, я не отрицаю, что при определенных условиях потенциальное значение незначительного размера, передаваемое уменьшительно-ласкательным суффиксом, может реализовываться в высказывании. Но далеко не всегда такой суффикс целенаправленно указывает на незначительный размер, он может выполнять и другие функции. 

Аналогично, рубашка совсем не обязательно маленькая рубаха. Это просто определенный тип одежды безотносительно размера. Но, конечно, обыграть суффиксы тоже можно: 

_Малышу дала рубашонку, среднему сыну - рубашку, а старшему - отцову рубаху. _


----------



## nizzebro

TheGrowler said:


> Лично я барный стул табуретом бы не назвал))


Ну вот этот назовите тогда.


----------



## TheGrowler

nizzebro said:


> Ну вот этот назовите тогда.


Я бы назвал этот предмет мебели _барной табуреткой_. 

Если честно, я не совсем понимаю, nizzebro, к чему вы клоните. Вы хотите сказать, что _рубашка _пренепременно означает маленькую рубашку? 

Напр.:

_- Что мне надеть на праздник?
- Надень рубашку. _

То есть, по-вашему, в этом диалоге выбор стоит между двумя рубашками - одной большого размера (рубаха) и другой маленького (рубашка)?


----------



## nizzebro

TheGrowler said:


> Если честно, я не совсем понимаю, nizzebro, к чему вы клоните. Вы хотите сказать, что _рубашка _пренепременно означает маленькую рубашку?


Ни к чему не клоню. Я отметил только то, что размер имеет значение в отношении табуреток - нельзя сказать, что дело только в (не)формальности речи. Есть привычный размер (или ощущение такового) - и употребимость ему соответствует.
Если бы все ходили в просторных рубахах навыпуск, а не в аккуратных, визуально небольших рубашках, пили водку из пятилитровых бутылей, сидя на сколоченных из грубой доски табуретах - то вы бы писали не о "больших табуретках", о "маленьких табуретах".


----------



## TheGrowler

nizzebro said:


> Если бы все ходили в просторных рубахах навыпуск, а не в аккуратных, визуально небольших рубашках, пили водку из пятилитровых бутылей, сидя на сколоченных из грубой доски табуретах - то вы бы писали не о "больших табуретках", о "маленьких табуретах".


Здесь соглашусь.


----------



## Ruukr

Tower of Babel said:


> Is there a difference between "рубаха" and "рубашка"?  Some dictionaries list these words as synonyms, but when I search for pictures on the web, рубаха appears to be the traditional Slavic garment with embroidery, while рубашка shows a wide variety of shirts of all styles.


"Рубаха" - this is rough from "рубашка". 
Блузка - this is "рубашка" for women.


----------

